# Bulk Carrier upset at Deltaport



## Papa Bear (Apr 15, 2007)

The Cape Orchid was docking at the coal terminal at Deltaport south of Vancouver BC and had a little upset. There is no official cause as yet but a large piece of the access road and conveyor to Dock #1 is now in the salt chuck. The vessel suffered what looked like rub marks to the bow bulb and is now on dock #2 and loading. John L.


----------



## Papa Bear (Apr 15, 2007)

My mistake, should be Cape Apricot. Cheers JohnL.


----------



## OliverD (Aug 30, 2011)

*"Sorry about that, Cap'n"*

Here's a couple more links to articles about the allision.

http://www.tradewindsnews.com/casualties/288429/cape-in-pier-smash

http://www.coalage.com/index.php/ne...Dec_14_2012&campaigner=1&utm_medium=HTMLEmail


----------

